# Fallen Warrior - Canadian Special Operations Regiment



## RackMaster (Jun 26, 2011)

RIP Warrior!  Your watch is over.



> June 26, 2011
> *Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan identified*
> 
> By CBC News
> ...


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 26, 2011)

RIP warrior


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 26, 2011)

Deaths are always sad, but (to me) sadder when they are non-combat.
RIP Master Cpl.


----------



## Dame (Jun 26, 2011)

Very sad. Prayers for his family.


----------



## ProPatria (Jun 26, 2011)

Rest is peace brother

_PRO PATRIA - FOR COUNTRY_


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 27, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Deaths are always sad, but (to me) sadder when they are non-combat.


 
I agree.

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 27, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Deaths are always sad, but (to me) sadder when they are non-combat.
> RIP Master Cpl.


Well said.

Rest In God's Peace.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 27, 2011)

R.I.P. Warrior.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Jun 27, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## BearW (Jun 28, 2011)

later bro


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 28, 2011)

Rest easy, Master Cpl.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 28, 2011)

Blue Skies.


----------

